# Need Help Please its taken me weeks



## generallee (Sep 20, 2016)

*1990s tranaxle 6 sp spicer problem PLEASE HELP ME*

how do I fix this it cam off while I was driving
the transaxle pully and shaft came off while I was driving anyone know how to fix it PLEASE HELP ME FIX IT, anyone?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Unfortunately,it's not an easy fix!
You'll have to remove the transmission,and disassemble it,and see if there is any damage to the gears.
It looks as if the shaft is broken.
It may be easier to find a good,used trans,and swap them.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I've gotta agree with the above.

Your owners manual MIGHT have an exploded view to give you an idea of its complexity.


----------



## generallee (Sep 20, 2016)

its not broke I can see the gears inside transaxle


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I simply have no idea how to deal with someone that can't/won't see the obvious.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

generallee said:


> its not broke I can see the gears inside transaxle


Do you think that something is used to hold the drive shaft inside the transmission ?, maybe a circlip !!, so you will still have to open the transmission up to repair mate !!.

You could Googled for info on the transmission and you will need the tractor model and serial numbers, this will give you the breakdown on the transmission.

Looking at the end of the shaft seems like this may be broken, only you will know that.


----------



## generallee (Sep 20, 2016)

its not that shinny spots are were I wiped off the grease


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still much easier to swap the transaxle out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

doesn't seem to be listening JohnG


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,.....I'm outta here !Bye


----------

